# Cantabria (northern Spain)



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all
here i'll post pics from my rides in Cantabria, a beautiful region in the north coast of Spain

Lamasón









Lamasón









Lamasón









Lamasón









Lamasón









Lamasón









Lamasón









Lamasón


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Nansa valley from Monte Aa pass, Ruente









mount Ibio, Mazcuerras









Monte Aa, Ruente









El Moral, Los Tojos









climbing to El Moral, Los Tojos









Saja river trail, Mazcuerras









climbing to San Cibrián, Cabezón de la Sal









Saja-Besaya natural park, near Ucieda, Ruente









1 km to the top of Cruz de Fuentes pass, Hermandad de Campoo de Suso


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

coastal trail in Ubiarco, Santillana del Mar









Calderón port, Alfoz de Yoredo









Bárcena Mayor, Los Tojos









Cruz de Fuentes pass, Hermandad de Campoo de Suso









la Cardosa viewponit, Palombera pass, Cabuérniga









from la Cardosa viewponit, Palombera pass, Cabuérniga


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Cruz de Sopeña, Cabuérniga









Monte Aa, Ruente

















Valfría, Cabuérniga









Cóbreces, Alfoz de Lloredo









Nansa valley from El Soplao cave, Rionansa









climbing to Cruz de Fuentes, Los Tojos









Monte Aa pass, Ruente


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

climbing to Obios, Saja-Besaya natural park









Cos, Mazcuerras









Cos, Mazcuerras









mount Tejas, San Felices de Buelna









mount Tejas, San Felices de Buelna









mount Tejas, San Felices de Buelna


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

this time a video:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

alguno de ustedes corrió la Titan? se me hacen conocidos...


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

MarcoL said:


> alguno de ustedes corrió la Titan? se me hacen conocidos...


no, nunca hemos estado en la Titan Desert. Pero este año van a correr dos amigos míos y uno de ellos es favorito para la victoria final. Recuerda este nombre: Angel Gómez "Litu" (ex-profesional del ciclismo de carretera)

por cierto, si te gustan las carreras maratón yo organizo esta carrera el 19 de mayo en Cabezón de la Sal (Cantabria, norte de España). 165 kms y 4200 m desnivel positivo. El año pasado hubo 4000 participantes:
Los 10.000 del Soplao
El último ganador ha sido Angel Gómez "Litu"

no, we have never been in Titan Desert but this year two of my friends will ride and one of them is favourite to the final victory. Remember this name: Angel Gómez "Litu" (road cycling ex-profesional)

by the way, if you like marathon races i organice this race on may 19th in Cabezón de la Sal, (Cantabria, northern Spain). 165 kms long and 4200 meters ascension. Last edition there were 4000 riders participating.
Los 10.000 del Soplao
Last winner was Angel Gómez "Litu".

un saludo


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

corri la Titán en 2011, estuvo bien, este año nos vamos en Mayo a la Transportugal, me encantaría estar en tu carrera pero creo que si terminamos estaremos bastante agotados, preciosas fotos, saludos desde México.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

View from San Esteban Chapel, Oyambre Natural Park, Valdáliga.









Las Nieves Chapel, Cabrojo, Cabezón de la Sal.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

great ride yesterday 

climbing to El Moral, Ruente, Saja-Besaya Natural Park









El Moral, Los Tojos, Saja-Besaya Natural Park









El Moral, Los Tojos, Saja-Besaya Natural Park









El Moral, Los Tojos, Saja-Besaya Natural Park









Nuestra Señora del Moral chapel and mountain refuge, Los Tojos, Saja-Besaya Natural Park


----------



## arturbo (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice pics. Cantabria is a perfect place to ride. I've only ride three or four times because the problem is that i don't konw trails.

Keep going!!


----------



## Lanyonheinemann (Jan 6, 2011)

wow that place looks incredible


----------



## Lanyonheinemann (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you ever been to malaga for MTB?


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Lanyonheinemann said:


> Have you ever been to malaga for MTB?


Yes, I've rode "La Legión 101 kms" (101KM-24H) and I would like to ride that race again. Serranía de Ronda area is great place to ride. My brother is living in Benalmádena now and he also loves MTB so it's easy for me to go there (I only have to drive 1000 kms  )


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

arturbo said:


> Nice pics. Cantabria is a perfect place to ride. I've only ride three or four times because the problem is that i don't konw trails.
> 
> Keep going!!


here you have plenty of trails: Cantabria en bici. Rutas en bicicleta de montaña por Cantabria


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

great day again , yestarday I rode 105 kms

Braña de Espinas, Mancomunidad Campoo - Cabuérniga, Saja-Besaya Natural Park









Braña de Espinas mountain refuge, Mancomunidad Campoo - Cabuérniga, Saja-Besaya Natural Park









Saja to Ozcaba pass trail, Mancomunidad Campoo - Cabuérniga, Saja-Besaya Natural Park


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Great photos. This place looks amazing. 

I ride over in La Cerdania, Girona, Barcelona three times a year.


----------



## natp00 (Mar 28, 2012)

Amazing!!

Special tires for snow?


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

natp00 said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> Special tires for snow?


No, I was wearing my normal tyres: IRC Mythos XC II


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

This is the area where i use to ride: Saja-Nansa region, in the west of Cantabria


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

and finally good weather!!!!
Comillas


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

This weekend i have participated in the VI edition of the epic 165 kms marathon "Los 10000 del Soplao" (Los 10.000 del Soplao . We sufered extreme weather contitions, with heavy rain, snow and hail, and lot of people were taken to hospital with hypothermia. I'm happy because i finished and i haven't problems neither physical, neither mechanical.

some pics of me i got from internet

start in Cabezón de la Sal:









El Soplao cave, mud everywhere:









downhilling from El Soplao cave to Celis:









climbing Monte Aa:









crossing La Fuentona, in Ruente:









climbing to El Moral:









4kms to finish:









finish:


----------



## dfilp (Jul 3, 2011)

great pic's!


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

the links to most of the pics are broken and i can't edit it


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday i climbed to Monte Aa, my jocker trail (the trail where i go when i have little time or do not know where to go). It's early november and the woods are lovely, in all the splendor of autumn. Too bad my phone camera is rubbish and not capture all the colours of the trees

Monte Aa (Ruente):









Monte Aa (Ruente):


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, yesterday's ride to forget. I had everything ready with lights and reflectors with the intention of arriving at night .... and at 18:00 arrived home with a flat tire.
Saja River (Ruente)


----------



## BlueViajero (Nov 21, 2012)

Desconocìa que las condiciones climatologicas de este año en el Soplao hubieran sido tan duras, apenas he subido a Toledo este año(resido en Càdiz) y son los bikers de aquella zona que suelen asistir los que me mantienen al tanto. Un saludo de un gaditano recien llegado a mtbr.

Pd: El soplao es un clàsico en todas las listas de retos pendientes de la mayorìa de buenos ciclistas que conozco, un año de estos....


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

BlueViajero said:


> Desconocìa que las condiciones climatologicas de este año en el Soplao hubieran sido tan duras, apenas he subido a Toledo este año(resido en Càdiz) y son los bikers de aquella zona que suelen asistir los que me mantienen al tanto. Un saludo de un gaditano recien llegado a mtbr.
> 
> Pd: El soplao es un clàsico en todas las listas de retos pendientes de la mayorìa de buenos ciclistas que conozco, un año de estos....


This edition we suffered extreme weather conditions
Este año hemos tenido condiciones meteorológicas extremas

saludos


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday i had a day off so a took my bike and went for a long ride, probably my last ride of the year

El Moral pass, Cantabria


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

After more than a week of rain without pause... a sunny afternoon!!!
I felt fine and returned home with a smile in my face, i really needed it.

views from San Esteban Chapel. Monte Corona, Cantabria


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all
Yesterday was a strange day. Forecast was south wind and clear sky son I set up in short trousers (it was 20ºC). One hour later wind changed to north, a dark cloud came from the sea and fog came downhill with a light rain. I had to change plans and redefine my route. Finally I rode nearly 2 hours and 41 kms but I didn't ride the trail I wanted.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Today i'll post this video filmed last week near my home






WINTER RIDING from Mallorca Riders on Vimeo.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

This time I headed to the south of Cantabria to ride in the ancient territory of Los Carabeos.

lane between Loma Somera (Valderredible) and Aldea de Ebro (Valdeprado del Río)









Aldea de Ebro (Valdeprado del Río)









Aldea de Ebro (Valdeprado del Río), romanic Iglesia de San Juan Bautista (XIII century)









Aldea de Ebro (Valdeprado del Río)









Natural Ebro River Way GR99


----------

